# مكونات بوليش تلميع السيارات ؟



## ابو عمرو الدراوشه (10 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين 
كيف ومما يصنع مادة بوليش تلميع السيارات ؟


----------



## ماهراحمد888 (19 أغسطس 2011)

*[email protected]*

ارجوتزويدي بمعلومات حول مكونات البولش ونسب المكونات وشكرا


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (19 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t188002-5.html
الموضوع ده فى الصفحة الخامسة هتلاقى تركيبة لمعة السيارات الخشنة وربنا يوفقك


----------



## shadisawalha (26 أغسطس 2011)

*Ingredients**wt%*Silicon oil10Propylen G.2Luramid7.5Fragrance0.5Preservative0.01


----------

